# Name The Movie - Classics



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2011)

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by the legend, greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Some were added as the game evolved, which were :
*[*]In order to keep the game flowing, post the SHA1 hash under the picture of your film using this tool (input the IMDb url into the 'data' bar and click 'go', then copy the whole SHA1 hash). The person who guesses can then check their answer by inputing the IMDb address of their guess into the SHA1 hash generator and if it matches then it's correct and you are allowed to proceed to post the next film. - Thanks to FAST6191 for this technique.*
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.  Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run".  If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film.  If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

The theme for this round is *Classics*.  Please make sure your movie would generally fall into this category. Because the term 'classics' is so broad there are *a few extra rules to keep in mind for this round:*


It has to be at least 10 years old.
Win at least 1 award (or, if not, nominated for 2 or more) Please take at least a couple of minutes to try and research this before you post, it doesn't take long
Well known. Most people should know about it. (This rules does not apply if the reason people haven't heard of it is because it's so old - this is to stop younger members complaining just because their film knowledge doesn't extend back beyond 1990).
At least 1 famous actor, or actor who has become famous because of this film and gone on to do more films.


There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur. 
*This round will run from today (March 21st) through April 21st.*

Here's the list of all the past Name the Movie threads, just in case anyone wants to reminisce or see how much time has been wasted over the years. 


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]
Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports
Comedy
Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations
Christmas
Animation




© A fair whack of this message copyright Szyslak.

OK, let's start with an easy one! I'm sure everyone's seen or at least heard of this:


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mate, you've got an image fail upon your hands, 404 not found when following the url.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2011)

yh soz trying to sort it now....

edit: sorted.

START GUESSING EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Chitty Chitty Bang Bang



Correct!

*Scores:*

*30084pm: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

@Wizzerzak Is it ok if I PM you a possible movie. Cos I'm not entirely sure if its suitable


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> @Wizzerzak Is it ok if I PM you a possible movie. Cos I'm not entirely sure if its suitable



yh sure. the extra rules aren't overly strict, just try to keep to them as a guideline.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

Might be a hard one if you aren't familiar with pre-50's


----------



## junn (Mar 22, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Might be a hard one if you aren't familiar with pre-50's


whoa,now that's a classic.
that's james cagney. forgot what movie though..


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 22, 2011)

The Public Enemy


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> The Public Enemy



Nope, try again


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 22, 2011)

OK it's been over 24 hours, i'll just bump it to see if anyone can guess.

Oh and, BTW people, this _is_ the offical NTM thread, should be stickied. Could a mod sticky this plz? (It was approved by VA)

@ VA: thanks.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 22, 2011)

Angels with dirty faces 

One of my dad's favorite films... Though I'm not entirely sure if that's the same film or not since all classics look alike to me


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 22, 2011)

It was 30084pm's film but he PM'ed me the answer and I think we should keep the game flowing so....

CORRECT!!!

Oh and nebula91, PM the answer to your new film to 30084pm.

*Scores:*

*30084pm: 1*
*nebula91: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces


----------



## Nebz (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry if the pic is too big. I don't know how to Spoiler this....
Another oldie and a favorite between a few friends of mine.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mainly posting just so I see I posted in it when it appears in view new threads.

I sense this round is going to be horrific for me on the "gah I can not place it" front- I have seen most of the usual "top 100 classic films" but not since I was about 5.


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr.Deed goes to Town

Also, what interpretation of classic are we talking here, just old films or great films in general?


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 23, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Mr.Deed goes to Town
> 
> Also, what interpretation of classic are we talking here, just old films or great films in general?
> 
> ...



Try to keep to these guidelines. Unless you know 100% sure that it's a classic but doesn't fit all of those categories (unlikely)


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

CORRECT!!!

*Scores:*

*30084pm: 1*
*nebula91: 1*
*hullo8d: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town



Be sure to PM me the answer to your film, hullo8d, since it's stated in the rules.


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 23, 2011)

One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

CORRECT!!!

*Scores:*

*30084pm: 1*
*nebula91: 1*
*hullo8d: 1*
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest



Be sure to PM hullo8d the answer to your film since it's stated in the rules.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 23, 2011)

*smirk*
I helped write those rules.
But thank you.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 23, 2011)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 23, 2011)

Smells like...victory.

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*Nathan Drake: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 23, 2011)

Do I need to PM the answer to Vulpes Abnocto? I'll be checking for sure for when it's answered correctly, but can if I need to.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 23, 2011)

yes, pm the correct answer to the one you just posted to VA, he will be 2nd judge.


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 23, 2011)

The Count of Monte Cristo

It's definitely a classic in my books, but it's still not out of the 10 year range. Read Guidelines


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 23, 2011)

Balls, off by a year. Got myself mixed up. Hold on, I'll grab a different one.

Edit: Fix'd


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 23, 2011)

Face Off

I just watched it last week because it was mentioned in Delocated


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

Does Face Off count as a classic judging by the rules?


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 23, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Does Face Off count as a classic judging by the rules?



Yeah it's outside the 10 range and it won plenty of awards.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup, you got it. I was out of ideas and Face Off always comes to mind for tons of different things. xD

It was a very popular movie though. Been sitting in my family's movie cupboard on VHS for I don't even know how long.


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## smash_brew (Mar 23, 2011)

being john malkovich


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
*hullo8d: 2*
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off



Be sure to keep this updated and continue to follow the rules, you guys. (Just Saying....)


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 23, 2011)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> being john malkovich



Correct

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
*smash_brew:1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich


----------



## smash_brew (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 23, 2011)

A Clockwork Orange?

I was totally going to post Being John Malkovich, but I didn't know if it won any awards(as far as wiki goes).


----------



## smash_brew (Mar 23, 2011)

becat said:
			
		

> A Clockwork Orange?
> 
> I was totally going to post Being John Malkovich, but I didn't know if it won any awards(as far as wiki goes).



you are correct sir.

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
smash_brew:1
*becat:1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## junn (Mar 23, 2011)

the guns of navarone


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 23, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> the guns of navarone



Pretty sure this guy got it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Shame I wasn't here when this was asked.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 23, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> the guns of navarone



Yuppers. 

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
*junn: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone


----------



## junn (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## junn (Mar 25, 2011)

that's strange..
..i guess i'll change the movie in a few hrs then.
another screenshots.


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 25, 2011)

Strange Days i think


----------



## junn (Mar 25, 2011)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Strange Days i think


you're right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
*Maverick_z: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 25, 2011)

I knew I was going to kick myself when somebody figured out the name of that one. 
Hell I just watched it a month ago and couldn't remember it.

_*kick kick kick*_


----------



## junn (Mar 26, 2011)

looks like we have a "hit and run"


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Since somebody did a "Hit and run". I'll just post the next movie.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

Elizabeth


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Elizabeth


Goddamit. Why do I always come to late?

This guy got it right, no question at all.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Indeed.

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*Nathan Drake: 2*
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry if it's a little large; probably pretty easy too. Just too tired to think of much.


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 26, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

Knew that would be a quick one.
You got it.

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
*hullo8d: 3*
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 2
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

Shouldn't you have done this?

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
*hullo8d: 3*
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 2
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Elizabeth
Edward Scissorhands


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully this one isn't too hard...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I ninja'd you. :3


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 26, 2011)

Rushmore

sorry i was i unaware of the rules. my bad


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 26, 2011)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Rushmore
> 
> sorry i was i unaware of the rules. my bad



You got it

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 2
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
*Maverick_z: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore



Edit: Sorry, but I had to knock you down a point for your hit and run earlier


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 26, 2011)

lets try this one


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bullet.

Definatly a classic.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Bullet.
> 
> Definatly a classic.



*Bullitt


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 26, 2011)

Yup

Scores:

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 2
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1
*Vidboy: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullit


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

Fix'd
The spoiler had lost all of the links and such.

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 2
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1
*Vidboy10: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

It has already been named, pick another. If I'm wrong (which I doubt I am), carry on.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Aw Shucks.
Okay, here's a tough one...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

Sleepless in Seattle

Yay, I knew one!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good lord...
How in the hell did you get that right?!

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*Nathan Drake: 3*
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sure about the difficulty for this one. I wish I could have found a less obvious scene, but I'm tired and it's late.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

The Crucible
(finally, I got one)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

You got it.

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 3
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
*KingdomBlade: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

This is a tough one I think.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

Just to make it easier, here's another screenie. If you know the movie, it becomes pretty obvious.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2011)

That is not requiem for a dream is it?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> That is not requiem for a dream is it?



Indeed it is.

*Scores:*

30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Nathan Drake: 3
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
*FAST6191 : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I would have never got that from the first image (I guess that is the end of the film part now though)








SHA1 of the film in question's IMDB url (example URL "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" although without quotes when you do it)
f5ea710126f02da1081d291d27895f2829091391

Sha1 generator
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

lawrence of arabia? just guessing.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> lawrence of arabia? just guessing.



Pretty sure you got it right.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 26, 2011)

Indiana Jones, or Raiders of the lost Arc.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not sure because i can't see the face properly.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah it was Lawrence of Arabia ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSlq1CNQwEc is where I snatched the image from as I was not at my main machine at the time)... a time when despite a lack of CGI you could get this guy http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTIx...,0,214,314_.jpg to appear as an Arab and not have it questioned (save your Prince of Persia jokes).

P.S. the nonsense I put at the end of the posts is so you can tell if you got it right. The number there
"f5ea710126f02da1081d291d27895f2829091391" is used for it.

It is the SHA1 hash (it can be used for many things but here we are using the property that you can turn data into a hash but not a hash into the original data) of the IMDB url ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056172/ in this case).
Simply get the IMDB url (I hope there are no encoding issues here) you think is correct and drop it in http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/ or any other SHA1 hashing tool, if it pops out correctly and it will be exact or not at all (even a slight change will change the hash dramatically) you got the right film. Saves the person who posted or the person from the previous post (as per the main rules- although I had neglected to send the message this time around) from having to be there and allows the game to carry on.

Others wishing to do it do make sure to use SHA1 or something more exotic- several sites seem to have MD5 hashes of IMDB URLs as I unfortunately discovered in one of the earlier rounds of this game.

Still welcome to this round of the game Narayan
*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 3
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
junn: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
FAST6191 : 1
*Narayan : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

i did not understand what you said fast. my head still hurt a bit from previous sleep deprivations. so i'm still using the old rulez.






this was my favorite when i was still a kid. but now i barely remember this.


----------



## junn (Mar 26, 2011)

the neverending story


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 26, 2011)

you beat me to it


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> the neverending story


correct.

oh and find someone else to pm the answer. i may not be logging in for the next 10 hours or so. or use what fast6191 said.


*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 3
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
*junn: 2*
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
FAST6191 : 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory


----------



## junn (Mar 27, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



next movie..


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 27, 2011)

probably not, but chitty chitty bang bang?


----------



## junn (Mar 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> probably not, but chitty chitty bang bang?


sorry. here's another pic.


----------



## junn (Mar 28, 2011)

since nobody guessed the last one:
" It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World"
here's a different movie.





*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 3
hullo8d: 3
junn: 2
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
FAST6191 : 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's NestApocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

The Devil's Advocate?


----------



## junn (Mar 28, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The Devil's Advocate?


yes.

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 3
hullo8d: 3
junn: 2
*KingdomBlade: 2*
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
FAST6191 : 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty obvious if you ask me.


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 28, 2011)

Forrest Gump


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Forrest Gump



Yep.

*Scores:*

*hullo8d: 4*
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
FAST6191 : 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2011)

Leon/Léon ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110413/ )


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 2
*FAST6191 : 2*
KingdomBlade: 2
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not so many iconic scenes in this one but hopefully it is not too hard






SHA1 of the film in question's IMDB url (example URL "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" although without quotes when you do it)
8ea45ef35a256fe59a4a61af971f7a4b71e32407

Sha1 generator
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/



Spoiler: SHA1 and what now?- the reasons and how to work it






			
				Example post said:
			
		

> Example picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The number is there so you can tell if you got it right. The number there
"f5ea710126f02da1081d291d27895f2829091391" is used for it.

It is the SHA1 hash (it can be used for many things but here we are using the property that you can turn data into a hash but not a hash into the original data) of the IMDB url ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056172/ in this case).
Simply get the IMDB url (I hope there are no encoding issues here) you think is correct and drop it in http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/ or any other SHA1 hashing tool, if it pops out correctly and it will be exact or not at all (even a slight change will change the hash dramatically) you got the right film. Saves the person who posted or the person from the previous post from having to be there (time zones are very much an issue with this game) and allows the game to carry on.

Others wishing to do it do make sure to use SHA1 or something more exotic (or if you know what it is salt the original data and tell us the salt value)- several sites seem to have MD5 hashes of IMDB URLs as we unfortunately discovered in one of the earlier rounds of this game.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 29, 2011)

Halloween.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

no...SHA1 didn't match (i tried it)


----------



## junn (Mar 29, 2011)

blue velvet


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 29, 2011)

Hash tags match so you're right.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
*junn: 3*
FAST6191 : 2
KingdomBlade: 2
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 29, 2011)

It was already OK but +1 if it is necessary.

Thanks for filling in for me when I was gone.


----------



## junn (Mar 30, 2011)

next..




SHA1 hash: ca871ac2157d9c73bc436eb22a76adfa12a2f533


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

Legend (Tim Curry FTW!)

And according to the SHA1 Hash, I'm right, so to keep it going, I'll post the next one right away.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
*KingdomBlade: 3*
FAST6191 : 2
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
becat: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty easy. (I've given up on trying to find difficult pics)






SHA1 - 778cf23d2e26742746a5cb156eafc8400257add3

http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 30, 2011)

omg, Matilda?

SHA1 matches, so I guess I can move on...? Feels weird.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
KingdomBlade: 3
FAST6191 : 2
*becat: 2*
30084pm: 1
nebula91: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 30, 2011)

SHA1: 832c5728776989909e3537b884d051e1eab66465


http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

Omg I think that's "Rosencrats and Guldenstern Are Dead"

Sorry for the likely misspelling....


----------



## hullo8d (Mar 30, 2011)

Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead

Edit >:/


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 30, 2011)

Woohoo, you got it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
KingdomBlade: 3
FAST6191 : 2
becat: 2
*nebula91: 2*
30084pm: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

Yessssss. Give me a moment to think of a film....

I will edit this post.
EDIT:





SHA1: 80e4fc9c1ce4d614ee2ffe3fff02ce35468e7996

http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 30, 2011)

Terms of Endearment?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

Terms of Endearment

EDIT: Dammit! Although I thought that the poster before couldn't answer... due to this rule..

In order to keep the game flowing, it helps if two people have the confirmed correct answer. Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn. The answer should be PM'ed to the last person to post a film, not necessarily the person who updated the scores.[/p]


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Terms of Endearment
> 
> EDIT: Dammit! Although I thought that the poster before couldn't answer... due to this rule..
> 
> In order to keep the game flowing, it helps if two people have the confirmed correct answer. Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn. The answer should be PM'ed to the last person to post a film, not necessarily the person who updated the scores.[/p]


Yeah... I sent him a PM earlier with the answer just in case, as the rules say,  too >_>


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, I forgot you had to PM people, lol. 
I thought with the new SHA1 stuff, that method is dated.

Nevertheless, you're correct and deserve the point.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

EDIT: I'm going to post a new film so it doesn't seem as if anyone was cheated or what not....







SHA1: d7efa03d8ed25f8d72f0280a329abe6bb9ee1f52
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 30, 2011)

It counts for hullo. It's valid. 

I didn't realize I got a pm. I feel like a total douche now >.>


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

Errrr I just put a whole other film above.
You've been sent a PM, becat.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

The French Connection

I'm right according to the SHA1 hash, but maybe this time I shouldn't score myself again.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 30, 2011)

You got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
*KingdomBlade: 4*
FAST6191 : 2
becat: 2
nebula91: 2
30084pm: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

One of my faves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SHA1 Hash - 6e40f4a9440694480de917353fe9906c5701c6d1
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/

I'll be changing my name on the list.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 30, 2011)

Blade said:
			
		

> One of my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The SHA1 hash of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107818/ is 6e40f4a9440694480de917353fe9906c5701c6d1
The answer is Philadelphia.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 31, 2011)

YUP.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
KingdomBlade: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 2
becat: 2
nebula91: 2
*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 31, 2011)

wow you people are too quick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm have just changed the rules to incorporate the SHA1 hash thing, hope it makes sense to noobs...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2011)

Regarding this sha1 thing I am glad people seem to get along with the idea but for the sake of future games ([hypothetical person reading] are you really prepared to argue a lot of these games do not feature a handful of the same films) we might need to salt it somehow (I used to do with it MD5 in some of the older rounds but it seems there are large lists of MD5 hashes for IMDB urls).
I have not bothered do more than a cursory search at present but it is not like GBAtemp is a site unknown to google's indexer.
It could be as simple as adding a word to the URL. In this case "classichttp://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" would be more than unique enough and still work for the game.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 31, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Regarding this sha1 thing I am glad people seem to get along with the idea but for the sake of future games ([hypothetical person reading] are you really prepared to argue a lot of these games do not feature a handful of the same films) we might need to salt it somehow (I used to do with it MD5 in some of the older rounds but it seems there are large lists of MD5 hashes for IMDB urls).
> I have not bothered do more than a cursory search at present but it is not like GBAtemp is a site unknown to google's indexer.
> It could be as simple as adding a word to the URL. In this case "classichttp://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" would be more than unique enough and still work for the game.



That's a good idea as we never know if there is an index of SHA1 IMDB URLs somewhere.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 31, 2011)

shall i add that to the rules then?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2011)

We'll figure out what we want to do with the hash codes at the end of this round.

For now, an easy one:






http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/
7415d29ffecc4f16cbc1ffe031010354efb723a1


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dune?

edit: checked and http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087182/ gives 7415d29ffecc4f16cbc1ffe031010354efb723a1

Before that though I must I quite enjoyed the sci fi channels dune and children of dune a few years back. Far better than that film.






SHA1
796b66900a6a968b0f5b94cba0fd317bda8cfa4a
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/

Regarding the SHA1 thing perhaps instead would could say only post the first 10 characters- it still holds and unless google or some big site adds a wildcard search (something that they have shown no desire to do although it would be awesome, if rather costly in computing resources) we should be good.



Spoiler: Current scores and list for the person next to keep track of it all.




*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
KingdomBlade: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
*FAST6191 : 3*
becat: 2
nebula91: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune (1984)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 31, 2011)

Sci-Fi (SyFy, now) did make a version that was closer to the actual story, but as far as visual spectacle none can compare to the 1984 De Laurentis version. 
I just wish they had actually made the original version that was intended to have Pink Floyd doing the music (as opposed to....Toto?)
/opinion

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
KingdomBlade: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
*FAST6191 : 3*
becat: 2
nebula91: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry for shutting down the game- the picture was from Stalker aka ??????? (based on the book roadside picnic and inspiration in part for the games of the same name and soon I am told TV series).
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079944/

A nice easy one to carry on with.






SHA1 of IMDB url (example "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" although no quotes when you do it)
fedad6ec3528a79d7002f4bc20236835a0b18740
SHA1 generator
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Kueh (Apr 4, 2011)

Full metal jacket


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is my rifle this is my gun this is for fighting this is for fun.

Welcome to the game Kueh.

*Scores:*

hullo8d: 4
KingdomBlade: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 2
nebula91: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1
*Kueh : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am going to have to invoke the 24h rule (would be future posters remember to fix the scoreboard).








IMDB url hash (example URL without quotes "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/")
dfffc32251a94343e18e4d45d62568d6930f2780
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/

P.S. google caught up and the SHA1 of some films from this very thread have been indexed.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

Is that the one with Jack Nicholson? or am i thinking of something else


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2011)

Afraid less than two minutes is too soon for hints.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Afraid less than two minutes is too soon for hints.







yeah just a bit.

but its on the tip of my tongue and I can't remember the name...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> ut its on the tip of my tongue and I can't remember the name...



When is it ever any different with this game?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 5, 2011)

Easy Rider


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Easy Rider



nooooooooo!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just remembered the name as well


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2011)

You got it KingdomBlade
*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 5*
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 2
nebula91: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. Here's a terribly easy one.






SHA-1 of IMDB URL: b9d63dbc2f8e75bb4540a80daf836d2f81bf2b0f
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2011)

Rain Man. Yeah. Definitely, Definitely Rain Man. 

Five minutes to Wapner. Yeah.

The SHA1 hash of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095953/ is b9d63dbc2f8e75bb4540a80daf836d2f81bf2b0f
Bingo!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

SHA1 Hash match, correct.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 5
hullo8d: 4
*Vulpes Abnocto: 3*
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 2
nebula91: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2011)

dec0fc7226862f586f37fc9df246a5d402d70a7c


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Apr 6, 2011)

Schindler's List.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

yup, that's the one.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 5
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
*becat: 3*
nebula91: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Apr 7, 2011)

9e88b2d250bc76397caec10d7b58c7ed578e687d

Sorry about the grainy quality.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 7, 2011)

becat: *nudge* You still need to PM me the answer. 
Hope you didn't send it to Narayan.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay, sent. I completely forgot about it again, sorry.

Should we still have to wait for the poster to confirm that the guess was correct?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 7, 2011)

Well lately Narayan has been confirming all of the guesses for some reason. 
(I'm guessing it's because the SHA1 addition makes it possible for anyone to check)

For now just wait for _somebody_ to confirm it.
I'd rather not interrupt the game for a rules re-write.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

fuuu~ i can only confirm answers, i wish i'm the one answering, but i don't know the movies you are posting.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 7, 2011)

Chinatown

It appears my recent exponential growth in movie knowledge has been helping me quite a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should probably just let someone else score me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2011)

So as to keep the game going.

@Narayan I would not worry- a similar situation has happened to us all over the various rounds of this game.

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 6*
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 7, 2011)

Extremely easy. Nearly everyone has watched this by now.







7cc13da2096452990dab560d297b10149de18f92


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> fuuu~ i can only confirm answers, i wish i'm the one answering, but i don't know the movies you are posting.



lol i'm afraid i'm feeling the same, thought i could do this round..... and i think we should stick with VA's idea, just wait for _somebody_ to confirm.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 7, 2011)

Silence of the Lambs

The SHA1 hash of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102926/ is 7cc13da2096452990dab560d297b10149de18f92


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 7, 2011)

^confirmed

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 6
hullo8d: 4
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4*
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 7, 2011)

Part of the reason why we started playing this game is so that we could all find new movies that are worth watching.
It's in that spirit that I now present this one to you all.
I saw this film from the 1940s for the first time yesterday, and was highly impressed by the performance of the man in the first picture. 
You get two images since I believe this will be a tough one. 










15b1e93cadf8f2d0f095b2e3ffc0de441ed0d793


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2011)

If it helps at all, the fellow in the top image is the devil hunting for souls in old New Hampshire.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

The Devil and Daniel Webster?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> The Devil and Daniel Webster?




That's the one!
(Walter Huston's performance as Ol' Scratch is Excellent.)


*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 6
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Vidboy10: 1
Narayan : 1
*Duskye: 1*





Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

Now I'm in the race.







4def37f4c3111f960d053910d61282e19f722f73
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 10, 2011)

Airplane.
A classic indeed.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

Indeed.

KingdomBlade: 6
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
*Vidboy10: 2*
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
Duskye: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2011)

And may Leslie Nielsen Rest in Peace.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2011)

M*A*S*H


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 10, 2011)

Undoubtedly.

KingdomBlade: 6
*Vulpes Abnocto: 5*
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
Duskye: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2011)

4389b7940cce207a598ced940b4f9738129134ef


----------



## greyfox2401 (Apr 10, 2011)

Logan's Run?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2011)

greyfox2401 said:
			
		

> Logan's Run?




Yes indeed!
And welcome to the game!

KingdomBlade: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
Duskye: 1
*greyfox2401: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run


----------



## greyfox2401 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

IT


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

awww, no sha1 hash. i can't confirm it.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> awww, no sha1 hash. i can't confirm it.


Just look up IT. You're bound to find that same exact clown come up.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 12, 2011)

Wasn't IT a TV Movie? Are those considered? And is an Emmy considered as an award in this case?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 12, 2011)

IT wasn't classified a classic....
Even the Nostalgia Critic reviewed it ffs. (No pun intended)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes the movie is "IT" (The file name gives that away)
We've had Made-for-TV movies before.
greyfox is new to the game, so we can give him some leeway this time.
+1 point to Duskeye.

KingdomBlade: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
*Duskye: 2*
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

b31f39d45e346f69493fcae03f0876f4192ba83e


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, something I know!  It's Casablanca.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Indeed.

KingdomBlade: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
*MidNightNeko: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Apr 12, 2011)

fc20a54b6c8926788f4969c97c97556ddb43fdb7

Scores

KingdomBlade: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 12, 2011)

To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

To Kill A Mocking Bird

Disliked the book and the movie myself.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Apr 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade is correct.

And I happened to love the book. =3

Scores

*KingdomBlade: 7*
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
junn: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rusmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 12, 2011)

Easy scene.






38aa2467552cf34053e218208c87d23948689980


----------



## junn (Apr 12, 2011)

frankenstein


----------



## bazamuffin (Apr 12, 2011)

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

sha1 hash didn't match


----------



## junn (Apr 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sha1 hash didn't match


1931 version.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 12, 2011)

You got it

KingdomBlade: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
*junn: 4*
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 12, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> *snip



Sorry. Had to change it. My score's 7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KingdomBlade: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
*junn: 4*
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World(not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein


----------



## junn (Apr 13, 2011)

SHA1 hash: 166866204b58dbec8141e21b58e96ed30c4b155c


----------



## junn (Apr 14, 2011)

more screenshots..same movie


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gah- the first picture did the "I know this" routine and this next set have only served to redouble the efforts of the first.


----------



## junn (Apr 14, 2011)

ok,that was dark city...it's,well...dark  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't want to spoil the ending.you just have to see it.
..here's new movie then..




SHA1 hash:42661d6984c625ae940e4ba16b6d6b47c29696d6

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
hullo8d: 4
junn: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein
Dark City (not guessed)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 14, 2011)

I just saw this one for the first time last week.

Scent of a Woman. 

Excellent role for Pacino.

The SHA1 hash of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105323/ is 42661d6984c625ae940e4ba16b6d6b47c29696d6


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 7
*Vulpes Abnocto: 6*
hullo8d: 4
junn: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein
Dark City (not guessed)
Scent of a Woman


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 15, 2011)

One of my personal favorites.

54e96855928beb15c01e450836fae6cdf78a0285


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 15, 2011)

Primal Fear


----------



## junn (Apr 17, 2011)

right.

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 8*
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
hullo8d: 4
junn: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein
Dark City (not guessed)
Scent of a Woman
Primal Fear


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 17, 2011)

My apologies for taking so long.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 17, 2011)

I need you to either post the SHA1, or PM me the answer. (I have no clue what this film is)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 18, 2011)

Here:

b7d3bfb68faa4074649ab10637e86f0017f89d58


----------



## junn (Apr 18, 2011)

ordinary people

*Posts merged*

ordinary people


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 18, 2011)

The SHA1 hash of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081283/ is b7d3bfb68faa4074649ab10637e86f0017f89d58
So junn is correct!


*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
*junn: 5*
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein
Dark City (not guessed)
Scent of a Woman
Primal Fear
Ordinary People


----------



## junn (Apr 18, 2011)

alright..next.




SHA1 hash: b834ee0b5ad6f1a891b3989e688f5fa948ef6963

more pics..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh shit! I didn't recognize the first image.
That's Henry Fonda and Charles Bronson in "Once Upon A Time In The West"
(Damn good movie)

The SHA1 hash of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064116/ is b834ee0b5ad6f1a891b3989e688f5fa948ef6963


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just to keep the game going.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064116/ 's sha1 is indeed b834ee0b5ad6f1a891b3989e688f5fa948ef6963

I feel kind of bad for never having seen this one- several great writers, directors and actors among those responsible it seems.


*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 8
*Vulpes Abnocto: 7*
junn: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein
Dark City (not guessed)
Scent of a Woman
Primal Fear
Ordinary People
Once Upon a Time in the West (1968)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 21, 2011)

Since it's taken me a while to post my image, let's make it an easy one.






03485d19cd34c3343200c7a87aec4477bd733cd2


----------



## m3rox (Apr 21, 2011)

shawshank redemption?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes indeed, and welcome to the game.
Your turn!

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
junn: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1
*m3rox: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein
Dark City (not guessed)
Scent of a Woman
Primal Fear
Ordinary People
Once Upon a Time in the West (1968)
The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, since it's already April 22 and I'm the highest, does that mean I win?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 22, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Hey, since it's already April 22 and I'm the highest, does that mean I win?



I would think that's the case. Congrats on knowing more about the classics than the rest of us.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2011)

*FINAL SCORES:*
*
KingdomBlade: 8*
Vulpes Abnocto: 7
junn: 5
hullo8d: 4
Nathan Drake: 3
FAST6191 : 3
becat: 3
nebula91: 2
Vidboy10: 2
Duskye: 2
30084pm: 1
smash_brew: 1
Maverick_z: 1
Narayan : 1
greyfox2401: 1
MidNightNeko: 1
m3rox: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Angels With Dirty Faces
Mr. Deeds Goes to Town
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Apocalypse Now
Face/Off
Being John Malkovich
A Clockwork Orange
The Guns of Navarone
Strange Days
Edward Scissorhands
Rushmore
Bullitt
Sleepless in Seattle
The Crucible
Requiem for a Dream
Lawrence of Arabia
The NeverEndingStory
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (not guessed)
The Devil's Advocate
Léon/The Professional
Blue Velvet
Legend
Matilda
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead
The French Connection
Philadelphia
Dune
Full Metal Jacket
Easy Rider
Rain Man
Schindler's List
Chinatown
The Silence of the Lambs
The Devil and Daniel Webster
Airplane! 
M*A*S*H
Logan's Run
IT
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
Frankenstein
Dark City (not guessed)
Scent of a Woman
Primal Fear
Ordinary People
Once Upon a Time in the West (1968)
The Shawshank Redemption



Congratulations and well done, KayBee! 
(you even edged out this old fart.....err....._movie buff_





 )
You now get final say on what our next game topic will be, and the forced responsibility err... _opportunity_ to open the next round.



For now, I believe it's time for us to discuss how we want the rules to be modified.
It seems like the addition of the SHA1 hash is easy enough for most people to remember (apart from newcomers to the game.) 
Explanation of the SHA1 hash process can be found here. Thank you again FAST.
But the concern has been raised that many IMDB pages have their hash tags listed elsewhere online, (partly due to our games here) making cheating more of a possibility.
So instead of using the entire IMDB URL, we need to be using a portion of the URL, The URL with an addition, the name of the movie itself, or something else easily located/remembered. 

We will almost certainly be doing away with the rule about PMing the answer to anybody, which will also discard the restriction on people guessing the movie immediately after their own.

Please post your thoughts on this.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 22, 2011)

How about this part?

tt0064116
out of this: 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064116/

That works, it's easy and simple enough to remember.

As for the topic, I was thinking of feminist (only movies with female protagonists), 21st Century (that would be fun), drama or romance (since they haven't been started yet not surprisingly), and finally, Really Bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2011)

I did a few searches and we are already coming up- perhaps instead a search for the IMDB cast listing or something obscure in there that changes the URL (try and make it likely to come up- not every film has an audio listing).

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/trivia or something or we could switch up next time and use a more exotic type (sidenote- searching for exotic hash tends not to bring results I wanted here) with something like http://hash.online-convert.com/sha384-generator
I suggest we pick one for the round to save us poisoning our own well.

As for topic suggestions I like some of those but we run the risk of running out of films- some of those have come up before
Really bad is somewhat similar to box office bombs (there have not been that many), equally I am sure we have all seen more than our fair share of bad films/flims made for next to nothing by an unknown director which then means we will always be cancelling out films* for others not to mention it does not do wonders in terms of regions.

*a surprising lack of that happening this time around- I was somewhat shocked.

Female protagonists lest we start splitting hairs or having films with notable female roles might get a bit tricky as well ( The Last Seduction is about all I have in mind at this point).

This being said we did manage a fairly active fantasy round.

Rather than shoot things down I should probably kick in a suggestion or two

Based on a true story (maybe at a stretch based on a historical "legend"- thinking something like an Arthurian film rather than something based on say the crucible*).

*I have forgotten the name of the film, I would really rather not be reminded. Of course I have not shown such kindness to others so do as you would.

I am struggling to word it but films from actors now or generally better known for their TV work/having had a (recent?) notable TV role. It might not have worked 5 years ago but these days it seems TV is where it is at.
Something like



As this is an example ROT13 ( http://www.rot13.com/index.php ) of the name of the film and a rough idea.
Cnlpurpx

Zvpunry P. Unyy 
Orggre xabja sbe 
Fvk Srrg Haqre naq Qrkgre

Apologies for the terrible quality; I must stop using youtube trailers for this sort of thing. Equally it was something of a minor role in that film so it might not have been the best example.

Another option
Spy/con/big twist type films.

Equally have we really not done a martial arts round? (question in that case- does hard boiled count as a martial arts film?)


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 2, 2011)

I think (I THINK) I'm going with 21st century. Any nays about this?


----------

